# Perth temperatures for Christmas time have been updated



## Bretrick (Dec 23, 2021)

Today - 100.4 
Tomorrow - 107.6
Sunday - 107.6
Monday - 104


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2021)

Wow.  What are your summers like?

_♫♫ I'm....dreaming of a white  hot Christmas.
Just like the ones I used to know.......♫♫_


----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2021)

I never did get used to the heat on Xmas Day when I lived in SA. However, the company is more important than the weather. 

Will you be somewhere that has a/c?


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> Wow.  What are your summers like?
> 
> _♫♫ I'm....dreaming of a white  hot Christmas.
> Just like the ones I used to know.......♫♫_


It is Summer here and summers are always hot, hot and hot


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I never did get used to the heat on Xmas Day when I lived in SA. However, the company is more important than the weather.
> 
> Will you be somewhere that has a/c?


Yes, I have air conditioning. I will be going nowhere.


----------

